# The Truth Signature



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here is another Signature i have done its Brandon Vera.. What you guys think?


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

That is awesome. Pics of Vera are hard to come by too. Sig looks really nice. Well done.


----------

